# matlab con 2 camaras simultaneamente



## crisss (Sep 24, 2009)

Buenas tardes forer@s!!!!
es la primera vez que os escribo aunque me habeis ayudado ya en muchas ocasiones resolviendo dudas que tenia y ya se habian planteado....pero es que esta duda..........Es brutal!!!!!

Vereis, estoy a un pasito de acabar la ingenieria(industrial) y ando a cuestas con el proyecto.

El tema es que necesito simular en matlab dos imagenes a la vez, entonces me he comprado dos camaras usb, las he instalado y hasta ahi todo bien. Pero el problema llega con simulink, que solo reconoce una de ellas....


Sabeis de algun algoritmo que me permita manejar matlab con 2 camaras a la vez???
O que se os ocurre a vosotros que podria hacer???

Un besazo y gracias de antemano!!!:estudiando:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2009)

No me queda claro si lo quieres usar desde Matlab o desde Simulink, pero si no hay forma de que te reconozca la segunda cámara, lo unico que se me ocurre es que escribas una S-Function en C para que acceda a la otra cámara vía la API de imagenes del sistema operativo que uses y que te devuelva la imagen en la misma estructura de datos que usa Simulink.
No es algo muy simple que digamos, pero si no hay otra....


----------



## crisss (Sep 28, 2009)

Perdonad, esta muy mal expresado....!!!
Necesito que matlab me reconozca imagenes de dos camaras distintas, pero solo reconoce una de ellas y querria saber algun algoritmo que me permita manejarlas simultaneamente.

Muchas gracias ezavalla de todas formas por todo!!!! Me voy a poner manos a la obra a ver si lo consigo.

un besito a todos


----------

